# Updated/unread topics list UI issue



## meywd (Jun 11, 2015)

The UI in the unread/updated topics list is bugged, check the attached pics, this was on the iPhone 6 Plus.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 11, 2015)

Looks fine on my iPhone 6 currently, but I've seen the issue before (on mobile and desktop browsers). It usually resolves in a few minutes/hours.


----------



## meywd (Jun 11, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> Looks fine on my iPhone 6 currently, but I've seen the issue before (on mobile and desktop browsers). It usually resolves in a few minutes/hours.



You are right, it's resolved now, may be a cache thing.


----------

